# is there a way to stop a villager from moving in animal crossing on the game cube?



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 7, 2015)

PLEASE HELP! Punchy said he was going to move, and i'm really worried and i don't know what to do.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 7, 2015)

The bad news: You can't stop animals from moving out on GameCube.
The good news: The "I'm moving" conversations on GameCube seem to be just that...conversations. It does not mean he is actually going to leave.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 7, 2015)

jvgsjeff said:


> The bad news: You can't stop animals from moving out on GameCube.
> The good news: The "I'm moving" conversations on GameCube seem to be just that...conversations. It does not mean he is actually going to leave.



Well then... i hope punchy does not move then! (thank you!)


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 7, 2015)

Actually, that answer is partly right, partly wrong. They will eventually move, however, if you start another town with another memory card, and visit that town often, they'll move over to that one if it's less than maximum.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 8, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Actually, that answer is partly right, partly wrong. They will eventually move, however, if you start another town with another memory card, and visit that town often, they'll move over to that one if it's less than maximum.



Which part was partly wrong, pika62221? I've had villagers tell me they were going to move out, and then they stuck around for years. Yes, traveling to another town by train can increase the odds of your favorite villager moving out, but the original question was about preventing a move. In my experience, the "I'm moving" conversation alone doesn't really mean much of anything.


----------

